# [Game][Free]Run MolaMola



## whenever (Oct 27, 2014)

Run MolaMola is one touch arcade game.

Touch screen to swim up.
Release to swim down.
Be careful of cave wall and eat seafood to get additional score.
Produce achievement to get various Molamola.
And play with them.

Challenge the best.

*No in app purchase.

Download : Google play store

Apple coming soon


----------

